# well, seems i have a kitten!!!



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

but i'm posting here instead of chat because she is So little. judging by her teeth the vet said she is between 6-9 weeks, but she is only 500g and /very tiny, so i'm not convinced she is near 9.
she was brought in to the vets by a lady and her daughter who had found her in their garden; apparently a few days ago there were 3 (and a momma) but momma soon moved two of them and never came back for this wee one. not able to keep her they brought her to the practice, but the vet said they couldn't take her in, and no rescues could take her at that time... so she came home with me! 
so here is my little Gracie, named after the lovely girl who looked after her! 
:001_wub:
she was very cuddly in the practice, but now she is home and settling in a carrier she is getting hissy and spitty- my dogs are terrified! 
could it be that she is actually a feralborn? but calm enough in the practice to cuddle and be popped in a nurses pocket with zero protest?
she hasn't eaten since at least 3 (forgot to ask when they last fed her before bringing her in) and has drank very little- i have some lactol in for her as well as wet food (whiskas, but i'll be getting better food at the weekend).
does she sound ok? how hard will litter training be btw?

but aint she a doll!!!!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

500g is the usual weight for say a 5 week old.Its probably the dogs smell making her hissy she will be scared having never seen one before.

Out of all the off shelf super market brands i would have gone for felix kitten pouches.Id suggest not to change food too much or she could get the runs..Good luck.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> 500g is the usual weight for say a 5 week old.Its probably the dogs smell making her hissy she will be scared having never seen one before.
> 
> Out of all the off shelf super market brands i would have gone for felix kitten pouches. Id suggest not to change food too much or she could get the runs..Good luck.


whiskas was the only kitten food they had in stock!  if i was to be going into [email protected], what one would be best? or is there a nutrition sticky? 

and i don't know if i should assume she's been wormed or not?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Flossy's kittens are 4 weeks old tomorrow and most are close to 500g. in fact one of them is well above that weight. if she is 9 weeks she certainly is very very tiny. she's very pretty though and looks like she has found the perfect home with you


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kodakkuki said:


> whiskas was the only kitten food they had in stock!  if i was to be going into [email protected], what one would be best? or is there a nutrition sticky?
> 
> and i don't know if i should assume she's been wormed or not?


If you can get it then raw is the best for them,i use 'natural instincts' [email protected] may stock it im not sure as i buy ours online.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi , just wanted to say best wishes and thankyou for giving this poor girl a home , i do hope someone finds mum and others too

if your leaving her at home in daytime she might be better in a big crate with her litter tray in there, in a seperate room from dogs, if she goes outside of the tray then wipe with tissue and put that in tray and this will teach her were to go , or if you see her getting ready to go then pick her up and pop her in tray,

she is so cute and so lucky


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> If you can get it then raw is the best for them,i use 'natural instincts' [email protected] may stock it im not sure as i buy ours online.


Pets at Home don't stock Natural Instinct for cats, it can only be bought online, but Pets at Home do stock Hilife which has a kitten range and Purely, they are alot better than Whiskas


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Dear little girl, hope she settles in soon for you. A quiet room on her own, with you visiting just to sit and chat to her should help, don't reach out for her let her come to you. 

I wouldn't think she's been wormed, unless the vets did it while she was there? Litter training hopefully won't be too hard, give her several trays, you might want to put some soil in one tray for her if she's used to going outside.

sometimes kittens who don't get the best start are smaller than normal, she looks around 6 weeks to me.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

She's exquisite - and a brindle-y tortoiseshell, which is my very favourite cat colour. You are both lucky to have each other. God brought you together to love each other.

You may find she is unable to wash herself. Many years ago a fried of my got a _tiny _kitten. (He was only 5 weeks old - far too young, but the owner of the mother just wanted rid.) He hadn't got a clue how to wash himself.

A girl at work advised her to slather him in butter; he would lick the delicious greasy nommyness off his fur and learn how to keep himself clean. Simples!

The next day she buttered the cat (yes - I know it sounds awful, but at least I didn't say "buttered her pussy" did I) - so anyway, she buttered the cat, shut him in the living room and went to work. She came back to a black slimy lump, identifiable as little Ali by the fact it had eyes and a demanding yowl, and tiny black greasy paw prints _everywhere!_ The little toerag had been up the chimney, come down covered with buttery soot, and apparently raced madly round and round the room pursued by demons. It took some washing off, I can tell you. In case you're wondering, she had him about 15 years. He was one of the most aggressive cats I've ever met, probably as a result of his early butter-soot-and-demon experiences. He used to jump off high pieces of furniture and attack people. I probably still bear the scars beneath my hair.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

she's shockingly good at cleaning- but i think she might still need stimulated to poo  she still hasn't went, but happily let poppet clean round her bum.

as for where to keep her, i know it isn't ideal, but the only crates i have she'd get her head through the bars, so i'm going to do the same with her as i did with my last pups- pop her, her bed, food and toilet in my zoozone2- it was big enough for 3 YT pups, so i hope it'll be ok as a temp place for her- and i don't have to worry about her getting out or the dogs popping their noses through.

not happy about food though- she's only licking lactol off my fingers- won't lap. should i heat her food slightly? how much n how long?

i'm just totally and utterly in love with this wee lady- she's so full of character- but apparently being a tortie girl she'll be trouble!?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kodakkuki said:


> she's shockingly good at cleaning- but i think she might still need stimulated to poo  she still hasn't went, but happily let poppet clean round her bum.
> 
> as for where to keep her, i know it isn't ideal, but the only crates i have she'd get her head through the bars, so i'm going to do the same with her as i did with my last pups- pop her, her bed, food and toilet in my zoozone2- it was big enough for 3 YT pups, so i hope it'll be ok as a temp place for her- and i don't have to worry about her getting out or the dogs popping their noses through.
> 
> ...


By her age she is more than capable of drinking/eating by herself as they can do this from 3 weeks old,maybe she is a little shy still once shes hungry enough she should eat by her self.

Trying to thing what her mum has been bringing her maybe try her with a little raw chicken or something you will be surprised what 6 week old tiny teeth can get through.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

mince or on the bone? i give the doglets supermarket meat when i get it cheap- she ok on the same? i was going to get some turkey mince later if she hasn't touched the food... she must just find the cleaning by a grownup soothing then!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kodakkuki said:


> mince or on the bone? i give the doglets supermarket meat when i get it cheap- she ok on the same? i was going to get some turkey mince later if she hasn't touched the food... she must just find the cleaning by a grownup soothing then!


A raw chicken wing would be ideal.

Long term the minced chk/turkey wouldnt be complete for a cat as they need some bone content in there along with other stuff like offal and such,the place called natural instincts sell minced food which are complete.

For now though a peice of chicken or chk wing would be ok for her as getting something into her is the most important thing as young kittens can quickly go downhill especially if not drinking.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks, that what i was hoping!
the reason i don't have the dogs on complete raw is lack of freezer space, but once that is sorted dogs and cat will be on raw


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kodakkuki said:


> thanks, that what i was hoping!
> the reason i don't have the dogs on complete raw is lack of freezer space, but once that is sorted dogs and cat will be on raw


 also cat and dog raw is different.

Freezer space tell me about it we have 3 draws and 2 are filled with the cat food lol.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

It's not unusual to not toilet and slightly go off food while settling in, she's going to be very stressed having your dogs around her crate, can you put her in a separate room?

Try tinned tuna or sardines, along with chicken or turkey mince to get her appetite going.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> It's not unusual to not toilet and slightly go off food while settling in, she's going to be very stressed having your dogs around her crate, can you put her in a separate room?
> 
> Try tinned tuna or sardines, along with chicken or turkey mince to get her appetite going.


she's spending 99% of her time away from the dogs- i introduced them this morning ust to show her what the smells were (and she was wrapped up down my top until she stuck her butt in the air!)

she better appreciate this when shes older! lol as if a CAT would ever appreciate something a slave does- she better not grow to expect it!!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh that's good, when you mentioned the crate and dog noses it sounded like they were together. Once she settled and comfortable with you, then you can intro the dogs, being a kitten she should adapt well in time.

Cats can be very appreciate too


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Torties _are_ naughty (i've had three, and they are full of mischief) but they are also phenomenally affectionate. Lovely furry purries.

You could try her on a it of scrambled egg. My cats loved it, though I just gave it as an occasional treat.


----------



## Figaro (Jul 27, 2013)

So cute ! If you can get to a pets at home, do try the James Wellbeloved kitten pouches, they're a bit pricey but at her weight a box should last you a few days.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a pretty little thing she is, how lucky for her that you took her home, well done you. Keep us posted, ( with lots of pictures, )_


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OMG how cute is she? A face like a little bear.
If you are planning on moving to raw feeding for all the animals, do your self a favour and start Gracie on it now before she gets a taste for too much wet food or (perish the thought) biscuits.
they are so easily imprinted on food at this age, the older they are the harder it gets.
As for her possibly being feral....it is a possibility. I snatched Nellie from a feral/hospital colony cat and at first she was so scared and unwell that she seemed tame. Luckily she was at an age where she tamed down very quickly and became devoted to me.
Litter training wise she was no bother....despite living behind the kitchen cupboard for a week or so, and also having terrible tummy upsets, she took to a tray instantly.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh...she is gorgeous!!! Lucky kitty to have found a lovely home with you and your little doggy family!

I am sure she will settle quickly, once she's used to all the new smells and noises


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Well she's just gobbled up a wee bowl of tuna- an gosh she loved it! He's Very confused by the ceramic bowl though! Needless to say she's on a mad half hour- hope she curls up to digest in a wee while!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

kodakkuki said:


> Well she's just gobbled up a wee bowl of tuna- an gosh she loved it! He's Very confused by the ceramic bowl though! Needless to say she's on a mad half hour- hope she curls up to digest in a wee while!


ooh, go easy on the tuna....they can easily get addicted to it and it's not actually that great for them.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Bless her, she is a doll 

You could try her on coley which you can get in the frozen section of supermarkets to get her appetite going


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> ooh, go easy on the tuna....they can easily get addicted to it and it's not actually that great for them.


i was panicking becasue it was over 24hours since she'd eaten- or even been seen to drink... don't worry, i'm a but of a meany when it comes to animals trying to be picky (with yorkshire terrors i'd need to be!) !

mind you, she's trotting about like she owns the place already!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

another night over and the little madam is getting more and more confident by the hour! she really is fearless- especially when it comes to the dogs 
poppets getting over-excited though, so obviously still not allowed close.

i was really worrying because she still hadn't toileted, so even though she is so ol i decided it was worth a shot to try stimulating her... and the look of relief on her wee face as she peed all over me was hilarious! does she Need stimulated or was she just reluctant to go because of being somewhere new? bearing in mind shes been here since Thursday...
i'm panicking over every little thing with her- it's all so new! but last thing i want is her to still want stimulated in a few days- i have college to go to, and Really don't wanna bring her with!

oh, and we're eating proper kitten food now- the tuna reminded her that she was hungry!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kodakkuki said:


> another night over and the little madam is getting more and more confident by the hour! she really is fearless- especially when it comes to the dogs
> poppets getting over-excited though, so obviously still not allowed close.
> 
> i was really worrying because she still hadn't toileted, so even though she is so ol i decided it was worth a shot to try stimulating her... and the look of relief on her wee face as she peed all over me was hilarious! does she Need stimulated or was she just reluctant to go because of being somewhere new? bearing in mind shes been here since Thursday...
> ...


I guess it wont hurt to give her a helping hand,by 3/4 week they an do it by themselves.Glad shes settling in.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> I guess it wont hurt to give her a helping hand,*by 3/4 week they an do it by themselves*.Glad shes settling in.


That's what I thought... It's just odd that he chose to hold it in for So long- her bladder just have been Soo sore


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Has she shown any interest in the litter tray? Mine tend to all have a dig around in there once it's placed in their pen, and then realise what it's for a day or so later. 

You might need to pop her in there are meals, or if you stimulate her do it over the tray so her smell is in there and she learns that's the place to go. Sometimes a slightly unclean tray for little ones who aren't used to indoors can help.

Wonderful she's settling in so fast, and that she's eating.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i popped the poop in the tray- and it's still there, and still the only one!
i've managed to get her to wee another 4 times today, but no wet patches in her tray or bed.
getting worried about leaving her on monday


----------

